# finally....



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

You mean they were the finest light tackle skiffs.. They bought the name and the molds but they will have to earn the reputation. I wish them the best since they were once a fine boat. Maybe they will find enough customers to pay 22K for the entry level boat more as you go up. 

Tried to buy a Bare Bones Glades Skiff about a month ago and couldn't get a price. After several emails and phone calls not returned, I gave up.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Then you obviously didnt really want the boat.

These boats are still the finest light tackle skiffs out there, they have made quite a few guides, marquesas, professionals and glades skiffs and they are solid boats. 


If they still have the molds and same materials what would cuase them to no longer be what they were?

No other boat company has done what HB did, they basicaly reinvented shallow water angling.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

> Then you obviously didnt really want the boat.
> 
> These boats are still the finest light tackle skiffs out there, they have made quite a few guides, marquesas, professionals and glades skiffs and they are solid boats.
> 
> ...


Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaa grasshopper!  Takes more that a name and a mold to build a boat.  Even if they are using the same materials it takes quality people (not one person at this scale) to hand layup the hulls and rig them to make them the "finest light tackle skiffs".  Now I have to ask you where the people came from and what experiance do they have in hand building a fine skiff?

As for the remark, that I really didn't want one.  How many phone calls and/or emails does it take to buy a HB?  I know my checkbook is good and if they don't like that, cash is still good in the good ole USA right?

Defend them all you want.  Promote them all you want.  Order every boat they make.  Let's see how long they last.  Maybe they are only for the rich and famous or maybe some guides. Remember grasshopper, they have been out of the picture for some time and other boat manufacturers are not just going to roll over and hand them market share.  I don't have any beef, just couldn't get a price so I went elsewhere.  I'll own a Glades Skiff or it's type one day, just won't be a post 95 HB   BTW - did you know that they are hevier due to the liner now?  And "you ask what's different"?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Great looking boats. I've been playing the lotto for a couple years now, so I should be hitting that any day now. I'll see if I can pick up a used one then.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> > Then you obviously didnt really want the boat.
> >
> > These boats are still the finest light tackle skiffs out there, they have made quite a few guides, marquesas, professionals and glades skiffs and they are solid boats.
> >
> ...


I didnt really ask whats different I am just asking what could cuase them to not be what they were? good people are hard to find you are right but, i am sure they can find people to work for them that do great work. They have allready far serpassed your first expectations.....

hackers

I am putting faith in chris petterson because from what I can tell he is a very smart and honest leader and that in itself puts them ahead of the old company.


----------



## flafos (May 3, 2007)

I agree with you Captn Ron. What was, ain't always what still is. They will definately have to prove themselves. I can't believe they didn't even call you back. I know it took me almost a year to have Tom Gordon finish my waterman, but we always had good communication from the beginning. I also wonder what power options they are going to give people. I like the thought of putting any kind of motor on the back of your boat that you want. I had that choice. I can think of at least 3 other companies HB will have to compete with now when in the past there was almost no competition in their class.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

any motor upon request


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

> I agree with you Captn Ron. What was, ain't always what still is. They will definately have to prove themselves. I can't believe they didn't even call you back. I know it took me almost a year to have Tom Gordon finish my waterman, but we always had good communication from the beginning. I also wonder what power options they are going to give people. I like the thought of putting any kind of motor on the back of your boat that you want. I had that choice. I can think of at least 3 other companies HB will have to compete with now when in the past there was almost no competition in their class.


And this from another happy Gordon owner.  Tom was credited with being a huge contributing factor HB's success.  Wouldn't you think a former employee intamate with the company would make the right choice in molds to buy?  Don't you think he could hand pick his employees?  Can't wait to ba a happy Gordon owner myself - about 10 more weeks but who's counting. ;D ;D ;D  

I'll bet that Tom won't lay down and give up market share to HB.  I can name another company that shows itself on this forum that won't give up market share to HB and has redesigned their young website and introduced a new boat in development in less time than HB has been back in business.

Again, like flafos stated, lets see how they fair with competition this time.  Nobody will ever take away what they did in the past but you have to ask what impact they will make in the future.  I haven't seen anything yet that jumps out and grabs me.  I can say that about the other two companies.

Now will someone please go splash a Beavertail ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

I hope they do well if for no other reason than the competition will always end up benefitting the consumer. I've wanted one of their boats for a long time, dreamed about owning one actually, but things aren't what they used to be. There are other options now that didn't exist before, and I think their prices are looking pretty outrageous right now. $22.5K for a Glades Skiff? Well, OK. Maybe. $35K for a Whipray!?!? Are you F-ing kidding me? My boss has a saying: "It's easy to be the king when you're rolling downhill." They're not anymore. You can't be charging that kind of scratch for a 16' skiff when, down the road, there are people waiting to sell you a Dolphin 16, Waterman, or Lostmen. Not when you're new, and definitely not when you don't even bother to return people's calls. I just think they're pricing themselves out of a market that has substantially changed while they were out of business. I hope they return to glory and if they need to coast on the name for a year or two while they get up and running, so be it. I would like to see the prices come down, but I doubt they will. Hopefully they keep it together long enough to start innovating again, turning out products that really change the way people fish shallow water.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

If they won't call you back when your ready to give them money then how quick would they respond when you have a warranty issue. [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

HB.....no thanks, I'll take a Gordon or a Lostmen....or a Caimen! Ive met all of the guys from ECC, and from my point of view, they are a much better company. Hell for $35k, I could have a Lostmen and a Caimen, and good customer service to match!


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

I like the 17.8 but not for 40G's.......(sayyywhhhhhaaaat) 
If I were shopping for a new bhote, I would be looking hard at the Lostmen.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmmm, I guess the strategy is not to sell too many boats. : 

OK, so I'm poking a little fun here. But seriously, trying to be objective about this. There might be a few high profile guides that can afford these things, but not the average working guide, so that's not the market. Your typical weekend warrior working class guy ain't it either. Best I can figure is these boats are priced for the high-roller, snob market and I guess they're hoping to leverage the original HB allure as a large part of the appeal. Sort of like what Johnny Morris tried to do with Seacraft and then Mako. Needless to say the legends did not live on. 

Regardless of HB's intent or strategy, there's nothing in a 16' skiff making it worth $35K plus or an 18' for $40K and up. With just normal use they're gonna' fade in the sun and salt, scratch, ding and mar from use and trailering, stain from blood and guts(no, catfish don't care how much you paid for your boat and clearing a cast net is rarely a pretty thing), wiring and hydraulic systems will corrode, all exactly like a $15K skiff. All these manufacturers are buying the rigging, hardware and accessories from the same places. HB doesn't have an exclusive on hinges, hardware and wiring or glass and resin, no magic, super slick, super durable gel coat either. All they have is the molds and they don't even have all of them anymore. 

I hope I'm wrong, like Elie says competition is good for the consumer, so I hope they can make it. However, I just don't get it, these boats are ridiculously overpriced. I'm contemplating buying a new 16'-18' skiff in the near future too, but I would never even consider one of these. Paying that kind of money for a fishing skiff borders on plain silly. - eric


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom is the biggest thing they have lost.

and Ron...

chris has allready done warenty work on some boats.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

> Tom is the biggest thing they have lost.
> 
> and Ron...
> 
> chris has allready done warenty work on some boats.


So what. I know other manufacturers that have done warranty work on another manufacturers boat at nominal cost, and I mean nominal. It's just good marketing - who do you think they will buy their next boat from? I even do it in my industry - duh.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

> Hmmm, I guess the strategy is not to sell too many boats.  :
> 
> OK, so I'm poking a little fun here. But seriously, trying to be objective about this. There might be a few high profile guides that can afford these things, but not the average working guide, so that's not the market. Your typical weekend warrior working class guy ain't it either. Best I can figure is these boats are priced for the high-roller, snob market and I guess they're hoping to leverage the original HB allure as a large part of the appeal. Sort of like what Johnny Morris tried to do with Seacraft and then Mako. Needless to say the legends did not live on.
> 
> ...


I agree with ya deerfly but what makes you think a HB pro guide pays the price we see on line? Now that the gloves are off I say the guides get the break for marketing and we, the average Joe, are paying for their boats with the purchase ours. This also would be another important point about the difference between HB now and then. Mr. Quail hadn't invented the internet yet ;D ;D ;D and marketing was done through shows and guides. Their were no public forums to discuss this as we are now. I went to a show to buy a Whipray in 2000. I sat back and watched the marketing take place and then approached them about a purchase. Funny thing just occured to me - they wouldn't give me a price on a Whipray. They wanted to sell me a newly released "Guide". Pattern or not? For the record I did buy a boat at that show, just not a HB.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry, not a good example. I wasn't implying the guides pay gentile pricing, I was really trying to identify demographic possibilities that could or would meet the price points. Being in the boat business before, I know captains and writers get discounts, but for the average pro, the discount isn't a whole lot though and in this case still wouldn't bring the price in line. The ones with TV shows may even get free boats or loaners every time a new model is introduced, but those are few, like maybe two or three for a small manufacturer. 

I certainly don't want to see this become an HB bashing thread because I would genuinely like to see them continue to innovate and compete. But something is amiss here and I guess only time will tell how its going to turn out.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

> Sorry, not a good example. I wasn't implying the guides pay gentile pricing, I was really trying to identify demographic possibilities that could or would meet the price points. Being in the boat business before, I know captains and writers get discounts, but for the average pro, the discount isn't a whole lot though and in this case still wouldn't bring the price in line. The ones with TV shows may even get free boats or loaners every time a new model is introduced, but those are few, like maybe two or three for a small manufacturer.
> 
> I certainly don't want to see this become an HB bashing thread because I would genuinely like to see them continue to innovate and compete. But something is amiss here and I guess only time will tell how its going to turn out.


Thanks and I knew you were in the industry and most likely have the most insight, so wanted your clarification for the record.  I agree that this should not be a HB bashing thread but only suggesting we look behind the curtain of OZ.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

> > Tom is the biggest thing they have lost.
> >
> > and Ron...
> >
> ...


this was adressed to the other ron. ;D


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

> > > Tom is the biggest thing they have lost.
> > >
> > > and Ron...
> > >
> ...


I know you were talking to Ron W. but does that mean I can't reply? :-/

Doesn't matter who you were addressing, facts are the same.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Not really, He made a point to question how HB would respond to warenty work, and i awnsered it.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

> Not really, He made a point to question how HB would respond to warenty work, and i awnsered it.


Unless your on the Hb payroll as a Rep now you didn't answer it you just gave your opinion after I gave my opinion.
Please buy an HB and then give unbiased reports on your experience.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Tanner are you related to chris or something???


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

> > Not really, He made a point to question how HB would respond to warenty work, and i awnsered it.
> 
> 
> Unless your on the Hb payroll as a Rep now you didn't answer it you just gave your opinion after I gave my opinion.
> Please buy an HB and then give unbiased reports on your experience.


Zackly. 

Hey, I wish them the greatist of success but realize they are catering to the "rich and famous". Just look at their list of upcoming events - everything is "invatational"  I didn't get my feelings hurt, I was just boatless and really like the Glades Skiff concept and needed something till my Waterman was done. 22K was starting to look pretty good with the 2 stroke Merc attached especially since I was jones'n at being boatless. Everyone by now knows I'm a boat junkie and I'll try anything once.  Didn't we have the price discussion on another thread? ;D ;D ;D ;D

Ron, I know it wasn't dirercted at me but I wish I could give my unbiased opinion.  Now lets see if I can land my first Tarpon on a Jon boat or will it be Tom's noe :-/ :-/ About 10 weeks to go but who's counting? ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

word spread like wild fire when they were bought and people flooded them with calls before they had even set up. i think this might have been a cause of the delay, not poor customer service. i used to live around the corner and would stop by every now and then to see how it was going. they were busting balls trying to get going. they have had the same secretary since hb version1 and see she seemed very happy with the new owner as compared to the last. i say give them time before all you guys start trashing them, its only fair. hell who would have thought a tackle store merchant and a tv host would did what they did in the industry. they have always been priced high, but so has ferrari!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

> .. i say give them time before all you guys start trashing them, its only fair.  ..


OK, I'll bite. Chris told me they were producing the full line when I first spoke with him. I was simply trying to buy a boat that was advertised as "in production". Earlier posts said that they would not take orders till they were ready after the first of the year (07). Word was they had boats ready to sell and taking orders (end of March - first of April?). Gave them the time they asked for - maybe they bit off too much?

Not trying to trash them but I have to ask - did you try to or intend to order a boat? Sorry, but I can't understand this "loyalty" to a new company that has yet to prove itself. [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif]


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Seems like they have a lot of updating to do on the website, but at least they finally got something up. 

I've corresponded with Chris a few times by email and he was always timely in responding and answered all of my questions. Have also spoken to Mona (secretary?) on the phone a couple times and likewise, she was helpful and polite. 

Definitely expensive boats. Hopefully they've got a good business plan and will bring competition and innovation to the market.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

dont u guys get it? I'm really really inspired from the Hell's Bay boat works! cuz I have owned a whipray with 25hp honda tiller for 5 years ! I should never ever sell my "old" version of hell's bay! BUT STOOPID me! I just sold it to my friend of mine about more than year ago and NOW I WANT IT BACKKKKKK!!!!!!!! [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=1-tears2.gif] [smiley=1-tears2.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Yall always expect me to just crawl back in my hole. Ron w. You said something to the degree of I wonder how they will cover waranty work, and I try to answer your question and then your giving me crap about me giving you an opinion. It wasn't an opinion it was a fact.

Anywho...

Gheenoe>hblol


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

> ....
> Gheenoe>hblol


I'm calling fowl (I mean tar and feather) to the switch hitter. ;D ;D ;D

Whatever.

Whitesnooky,  I feel your pain.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Tanner
Yes they have done warranty work I'll except that, but for who, friends of the boss?, sponsored guides?, does the average guy get quick response and quailty service when he needs help? 
Any company has to walk the walk and not just talk the talk to keep customers happy. Hb may well do it but they still have to prove it.
Once your old enough to have been burned after laying down your hard earned money a few times I bet your attiude will be a little more cautious.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

I must say that this has gotten pretty funny reading thru this thread ;D ;D. Tanner, I must say that I have watched you over the year on this thread and CG and you have grown in alot of ways. Your dedication to your noe and then to the new HB. Their is nothing wrong with that at all, it is great that a younger person in todays society has something in a positive way to look forward to! Boating, fishing and learning the ropes with boats, THATS GREAT ! More power to you and I look up to you for that.
However, after being in the Flats industry for over 11 years, from 89' when mostly guides had them to 2000 when every other house on the block had one. I have seen the industry EXPLODE in the early 90's and saw the highs and lows and all the new plant managers come and go. I have seen the companys fold, then open up a month later with all new crews or half old and half new. Like said before, just because you have a mold, the very same material, and even the same tools used to make it 2 years ago. That person that sprays the gel, lays up the skin coat, fills the strakes or pushes the roller to get the air out. It will never be the same and only time will tell if the QUALITY wil be the same or exceed the past. Only time will tell if the plant forman will keep production up to keep the lead time down. Returning a sales call and/or a sales e-mail will make your company soar! Not returning calls and/or e-mails will shut the doors quicker than you can get up on your feet! Customer service starts long before the consumer ever takes ownership of there new toy, no matter what it is!
I am not writting this reply to slam HB in anyway, I think they had/have an awsome looking vessel! 
As to doing warranty work on older boats, maybe HIGH profile guides or close friends or even helping someone fix an older one up because they have a new one on order. Otherwise they will loose more money than they can ever make, well, maybe not for the price of them  ;D! Again, I applaud you for your thinking, however you have a lot to learn. Calm seas and tight line, look forward to meeting you some time wetting a line with ya!
Weedy


----------



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

I've waited till now to post on this thread, wanting to see where it was headed. I'm very surprised that Mr. Peterson has not stepped up to the plate, and addressed some of the questions that have been brought up here. The following is (keep in mind) just my $0.02 worth. Seems that when you're fishing with a partner, you talk about lots of subjects which usually comes down to boats. The topic of conversation today was, who in his right (or left) mind would pay $30-k or more for a tech. polling skiff ? I say "Not Me". Ask these questions, how many gelcoat manufactures are there. How many Co's provide carbon kevlar, and how many vendors provide rigging and fixtures. Sure there are varying qualitys of these products, but most all give the same performance provided they are used in the proper application. It would seem that there are about 8-10 boat builders out there that are covering this end of the shallow water fishing boats. Given this many choices, why and who would pay this kind of price for a shallow water skiff ? Yes, there are people that would and do. I just can't recall sitting down with them after a productive day of fishing and drinking a Crown&Coke . I'm not banging any boat out there, I just think there should be some method to the madness. I own a Lostmen, that does all that I ask of it, and for $10-k less. I have kevlar, jack plate, T&T, tabs, LED's, TM, Sea Dek, release well, tons of dry storage, 10 rod storage, raw water wash-down and run WOT in 8" of water. Here comes the punch line. This nagging question prompted a fishing partner(won't name names) and myself to do some in depth research on this phenomenon. These experiments were performed under the strictest non-labratory (in the field) conditions. After fishing for several days, we have come to the following conclusions. We have also taken the time and care to document our findings with photographic images. It is our joint opinion that a Tarpon, or several as it were. When boated, tend to bleed and or chit on every square inch of available boat. We also discovered that the colors of the same two substances, were the same no matter who's name or color of gel-coat were on the boat. We can only conclude, that we and the tarpon completely trashed my boat, and did it all for $10-k less......Sea-Ya !


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

I concure ;D ;D ;D
Weedy


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Bill,

Now that's how a boat should look.   Is that Tarpon sheeeeet al over the cooler? ;D ;D ;D or was that from you when the shark ate the shark. 

Had to notice that the live well/bucket has some "markings:


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Lots to like about the current array of choices for little skiffs.... Got to admit that I've seen may builders come and go over the years, some built the best skiffs around (at that time) but still couldn't make a go of it... Hope that all prosper if they fill a need and take good care of their customers. 

By the way, if you don't bring the tarpon into the boat, your skiff will look a lot nicer..... you'll still have all that slime to clean off of the rub rail, but the interior will be ready for the following day without all that scrubbing (it only took me 20 years to figure it out...)


----------



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, I like so many others have been sitting back and watching this thread, and I'll throw in my two cents in.... Is a HB boat truly worth the monies that are ponied up? No, But consider this....when anyone of us steps into the car dealer of their choice and forks over the money for the big SUV or Truck or Sportscar is it really worth what we pay for it? Next, do we really need it?.... in a few situations yes, but in most no, I'm a perfect example...Do I need a 4X4 Chevy Crew Cab, with a 6" lift and 35" tires to tow my boat? Hell no, I didn't even need it to pull the Maverick that I got rid of when I purchased my current skiff, but I wanted it so I got it.

Will HB make it 2 years?...... I don't know, just like none of you do. I hope they do, but there are no guarantees. In my opinion will they need to be more competitive in the pricing arena? No, because there will always be a select few that will hear the name, recognize it and pony up the dollars. However if they were to, I believe they would stand a better chance of surviving the war that they have entered into, because truly the "Technical Poling Skiff" market is in a war with each company doing their best to be the winner. Provide the best and most capable skiff at the best price, and get the highest market share.

Are there competitive boats out there that will do basically the same thing or more for less money? Yes and No.... I say yes in terms of the HB Whipray/Professional, the GB Waterman, the ECC Lostmen, and others but in regards to the Glades Skiff in MY OPINION I say No, at this time, is GB rumored to have a tunnel coming out that is in the same basic dimensions and lay out as the HB yes, Is ECC coming out with a boat this summer that is designed to compete with the Glades Skiff yes, but for now there is no competitor for the Glades Skiff. Before I get hammered by some on here YES I KNOW THERE IS A GLADESMAN, but *I* put that in a different category, due to it being much narrower, and in my opinion tippier and lighter then a Glades skiff, I consider it to be a Canoe on Steriods, again my .02 worth, don't kill me!

Fortunately for HB they have name recoginition on their side and as long as have that they will do well for the first year or so until we the consumer can see what they are really made of. I say this because their are some people in our society or in a higher socio-economic class that will make the purchase on the name alone, and will not do the research to learn about the other boats and what they have to offer. 

CaptNRon, I'm sorry that you got stood up by Mr. Peterson, he doesn't seem like the type of individual to do that, and if the reason that he didn't want to talk with you is because he didn't want to sell a stripped boat, then shame on HIM and HB, because they sell themselves as a custom builder and should be willing to build to your requirements/request. You and I have talked at lengths and you know why I say that.

As to answer the question of warranty work, I was at the shop recently and Stan readily and willingly jumped on a few issues that I had with my GS and corrected them then and there. No questions asked and no discussion of payment, and before it is asked yes Chris new because he was standing there when Stan and I were discussing the issues and new didn't bat an eye when Stan took care of the problem. For those that don't know, my HB was not produced by the current owner, nor am I a guide or have any special connections. I consider myself to be a guy that simply likes to talk and ask questions, learn what I can and develop friendships from there.

Am I in love with my HB? I wouldn't go that far, I'm very happy with it and it's capabilities. Would I consider getting rid of it? Absolutely....BUT ONLY for a boat that is just as stable, a little lighter, a little longer front deck, and able to run and turn on rails like my GS does. Is that boat out there? Right now in *my opinion* no, but lets see what the coming months have in store for us.

Alright let the Hammering begin!! ;D


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

> CaptNRon, I'm sorry that you got stood up by Mr. Peterson, he doesn't seem like the type of individual to do that, and if the reason that he didn't want to talk with you is because he didn't want to sell a stripped boat, then shame on HIM and HB, because they sell themselves as a custom builder and should be willing to build to your requirements/request.  You and I have talked at lengths and you know why I say that.
> 
> Alright let the Hammering begin!! ;D


No worries and no need to apologize whatever the reason.  My purpose on this forum is to try and keep posts accurate.  If someone comes on and states that "it's the finest flats boat ever made" they are going to have to back up their statement.  Heaven forbid they be held accountable for their posts.  I simply stated why I didn't think so.  So WTF, consider me the forum police  ;D ;D ;D.  You sir took the time to state your opinion and support it - I thank you for that  and deserve one "Get Out of Jail Free Card". ;D ;D ;D ;D 

Hope you are enjoying the boat and I would still like a ride one day.  New players are entering the market with similar skiffs and it would be nice to have a baseline.  IMHO you were smart in securing an original hull which has to be lighter than the new ones with the absence of the front hatch and liner.  After some of the new models work their way out we should get some real life weights and drafts to compare.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Sounds like Skinnyreds gave a fair assesment of the situation.


----------



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

> Lots to like about the current array of choices for little skiffs.... Got to admit that I've seen may builders come and go over the years, some built the best skiffs around (at that time) but still couldn't make a go of it...  Hope that all prosper if they fill a need and take good care of their customers.
> 
> By the way, if you don't bring the tarpon into the boat, your skiff will look a lot nicer..... you'll still have all that slime to clean off of the rub rail, but the interior will be ready for the following day without all that scrubbing (it only took me 20 years to figure it out...)


We discovered this a few years back, but the pics posted on the forum look a lot better when you boat them. That is unless you have a cameraman in the water. Somehow I've always felt that tarpon slime on your boat was very similar to sex with a beautiful woman..." Half the fun of washin it off, is gettin it dirty "


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats alot of money for alot of boat!!! I wouldnt touch it, I think they are ripping people off for charging that much! But, Im sure some idiot with money would buy it. I am def. not a professional in the business but, i know it doesnt take a 30,000 dollar boat to catch fish or get where you need to get to find fish. Anyway, thats way too much money for a boat.


----------



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

I promised Tom that this would be the end of this subject from me, so here goes. After conferring with my fellow staffmembers (3 Stooges) we felt that perhaps we had made an unfare comparison to some of the boats in question. Let's use numbers rather than names. For refrence, we'll encompass boats between 27K and 40K. We felt that the most effective approach would be to do a side by side or water on water comparison. So, on a mission to locate a proud owner of one of these very high-end shallow water boats, I was surprised to discover that for the most part they tend to reside within the confines of gated communities, therefore not allowing us access to them or thier owners. Mission scrubbed, return to base. Stopped to get fuel on the trip back, and noticed one of these very high-end boats across the street at a detail shop. Couldn't resist, so we walked over to find the owner, and check out this beautiful boat. Turns out the owner was just walking out of the public crapper(just shows that we all put our pants on the same way) and it happens to be a lady. At first, she really didn't want to talk much. After telling her who we were and what we were doing she seemed to warm up. We were told that the boat was in for detail, and a refinish on the zebrawood insert of the console. Being a country girl,she got around to expressing the negative side to us. She said that the boat did everything she expected and then some, but felt that the post purchase sticker shock along with a severe case of buyers remorse should not have been part of the deal. She was on the verge of tears as we left, and hoped that she hadn't made it too obvious that she had some emotional issues about her purchase. We feel yer pain girl.  :'(   Sea-Ya !


----------

